# Fishing is picking up



## gnappi (Mar 7, 2019)

My son has never been a fisherman despite growing up on a salt water island with a boat in the back yard at the dock going offshore regularly.

Is it boredom, curiosity, or newly found adult (mid 20's) inquisitiveness? I guess it's not important, my son got his first two bass this past weekend. They were two and 6 pounds... Not bad for a beginner


----------



## hounddog (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice fish! I bet he will be a regular on the water now!


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 7, 2019)

Very nice. Brings up the age old question as to who really hooked who.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 7, 2019)

I think just about anyone is going to be happy with a 6# LMB. Nicely done.


----------

